# Fileserver



## awortmeier (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen alten Rechner als Fileserver verwenden.
Hintergrund: Bei uns in der WG müssen wir alle zwei Tage die Filme hin un herschieben und jeder rennt rum wegen Musik usw.
Nun wollen wir/ich einen alten Rechner als Server nehmen. Welche Linux "Variante" soll ich da nehmen.
Das soll so aussehen, dass ich in die Explorer-Adressleiste "Server" eingebe un dann einfach die Daten via FTP draufschieben kann und runterkopieren.

Denkanstöße oder Tutorials wären echt gut, hab nix schlüssiges gefunden.
Dank euch.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Warum per FTP?

Installiere irgendeine schlanke Linux-Distribition inkl. Samba und gut ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## moi2 (22. November 2009)

freenas

http://www.freenas.org/


----------

